# Skip mode missing or incomplete



## Nimimi (May 31, 2018)

On the rare occasion that a major network series episode actually has skip enabled, the "skip" doesn't treat ads for other series programs as actual advertisements and doesn't skip them. This is happening more and more as each series advertises other series shows on the same network. Is Tivo aware of this failure? On their support page I see no way to report a general problem that plagues all Tivo models.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Nimimi said:


> On their support page I see no way to report a general problem that plagues all Tivo models.


Try this:
http://advisors.tivo.com/wix/5/p2272893819.aspx


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

I had some recordings (even reruns) that result in SkipMode skipping the entire episode because the guide was originally inaccurate when it was recorded. They have failed to address this issue.

What is most annoying is when SkipMode cuts off the program, even if it's just five seconds.

I'm starting to think I need to call up and complain more often.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

There was a time recently when TiVo had a message this summer that said something like "Skip function is currently not available because we're adding new features" or something like that. The "Skip" function is actually now a lot worse than it ever was. It will take forever to actually skip commercials or the skip will be too early, etc. Anyone else noticing that it doesn't work right anymore?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

As I noted earlier, the Skip on La Brea this week was the worst I've ever seen...when it exists, I've generally had pretty good luck with it.

And on both of the Skip shows I've watched since La Brea, it's been flawless.


----------



## Mikeydxer (Apr 19, 2018)

lujan said:


> There was a time recently when TiVo had a message this summer that said something like "Skip function is currently not available because we're adding new features" or something like that. The "Skip" function is actually now a lot worse than it ever was. It will take forever to actually skip commercials or the skip will be too early, etc. Anyone else noticing that it doesn't work right anymore?


YES! Skip is now worse than EVER.... wish there was a way to turn it off.... pretty bad we have to pay for this kind of CRAP service. I will actively search for a different way to do this....


----------

